# Sangamon County



## randypedigo (Apr 15, 2013)

Reliable reports of small ones here in Sangamon. Reliable reports of nice ones from Macoupin and Morgan Counties just to the south of us. Still a bit early here, I think.


----------



## rtdfrm1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Found 3 not too good in Sangamon we need rain???


----------



## shroomin fred (Apr 16, 2013)

Just East of you in Moultrie and Shelby counties...I've been finding small greys for about a week. Found 12 today. About half were very fresh and the rest starting to dry out. No yellows or blacks yet. Should just be a few days now, especially with the coming rain and warmer temps next week.


----------



## rtdfrm1 (Apr 1, 2013)

I hope your right Shoomin Fred ,,,,,We need the moisture...... but the heat around 80 degrees is a little too warm I think?????


----------



## randypedigo (Apr 15, 2013)

Big haul yesterday. They are out there.


----------



## shroomin fred (Apr 16, 2013)

Weather is finally looking favorable. Rain coming Sunday through Thursday and not too warm with temps in the 70s. Conditions will be prime if we get the predicted rain.


----------



## reno9499 (May 5, 2015)

Tons of rain last night and more today!! I hope it is not to late to save the season??


----------



## chevyshroomer (Apr 27, 2013)

I too will be curious to see if the season is still on in central il.with the reports coming in from northern il. of yellows I don't hold much hope.i think those 30 degree nights we had a couple of weeks ago killed our season.


----------

